# hang on or canister filter



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

right now i have a tetra x70 hang on not real fond of it. should i just buy a another brand of hang on or should i go canister never had one. 45 gal 8 cichlids now ammonia .25 nitrate always high 40 ppm 20 % weekly sometimes more every fifth day. tap water 0 ppm on nitrate. plants amazon sword, 2 wisterias. thanks


----------



## pogobbler (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think you could really go wrong with a good canister filter, but they are fairly to grossly expensive for what they do, in my own humble opinion. I know some others will agree and some will disagree with that sentiment. For hang on filters, which can do a fine job in my own experience, I like the Aquaclear line, myself. They're reasonably priced and do a good job.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I love the canister filters, with heavy bioloads like yours you have more room for filter media with a canister


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

can you recommend a good 1 i'm going to be upgrading to a tank 55 + so i dont want to waste money i would rather run an over sized filter that i can transfer over


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I have tried eheim fluval and a Rena all are still running and truthfully don't know if I could tell the difference, happy with all three. That being said the Rena was about half the price of the other two!! Just buy one sized for a 55 or larger for now you can always turn the flow down.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would take a look at the eheim canister filters.thay has always done a great job for me.go to eheim.com thay have many to choice from.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

I only recently made the jump from AquaClear HOB to Fluval... never had a cannister before myself but a sale on amazon made me do it. I had no choice! And I'm very happy.

I kept putting off the switch because the AquaClear always did a great job with what a filter was supposed to do: clean the water. And it was super-easy to maintain and clean... but I didn't like how, even with regular maintenance, the lid would get pushed up all the time, circumventing my top layer of media. Also, the lack of flow directability bummed me out for this tank a little bit.

With the Fluval, yeah, it's more of a pain to clean, but not by much, and I feel like I have better, more effective stages of filtration. I feel like I "went pro" with my filter, even though I can't complain about the AquaClear's performance.

Everybody raves about the Fluval's supposed quietness, but honestly I think the noise level is pretty comparable between the AquaClear HOB and Fluval cannister (enclosed in the aquarium stand). I really wouldn't have it any other way, though - the subtle hum is part of any aquarium's charm IMO.

There's more risk of leaks with any cannister, just the design allows for many potential failure points, but the Fluval 06 line is pretty solidly designed I think. 

One thing to think about with Fluval is their ribbed hosing. Makes for easier routing and less kinking, but it might make for scum-hiding places, that will dislodge when you move stuff around for maintenance. I have yet to experience this, but if it becomes a problem and starts kicking crap into my tank when I turn it back on after a filter cleaning, I plan to hold my net across the output for a few seconds to catch any detrius.

I definitely like being able to have full control of the direction of the output flow. And I like the flow regulator on the Fluval too, very easy to control (and stays where it's set! unlike the AquaClear which always seemed to have it's own idea of where it should be).

Even though I made the jump to cannister somewhat reluctantly, not expecting much benefit, it's provided more perks than I had thought. I'm not going back! Go for it! (and def. order on amazon - I love my LFS but damn they're expensive for this sort of stuff).


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I personally am 50/50 on the HoBs and the canisters. Before I bought my FX5 all I had was HoBs, while they did an alright job cleaning the water, there was a lot of debris on the bottom of the tank(fish poop, etc). Since I put my fx5 in my tank, I rarely see anything on top of my sand. with canister filters, there is a lot more room to adjust where the flow is going, and allows for better water movement IMO. 

One thing I don't like about HoBs now is that sometimes I am concerned if the other half of the tank is getting any water movement.

HoBs are good if you have a small enough tank and don't have a lot of money. However, I see no reason to buy a canister filter for anything smaller than a 20 gal for instance. I have been leaning away from HoBs and more towards sponge filters as far as my smaller tanks are concerned.

They require a lot less maintenance, and you don't have to worry about a motor burning up or anything of the sort. They filter the water well enough, provide aeration for the water, all while not producing a lot of current like a HoB would.

I guess in the end. there are a lot of factors that can determine what filter is best for a tank(stock, bio load, price, etc.) but for a tank with cichlids, a canister is great to have because of how much media and BB it can house vs. a HoB filter.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

WheeledGoat said:


> ..... but a sale on amazon made me do it. I had no choice! ....



I love ... hate those type of sales!!!!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

when I went to a eheim canister back in the mid 90s I never went back.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i got my first canister in December , I can not for the life of me understand why i didnt do this sooner , you will not regret the jump.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

I run both canister and HOB on my 125 as well as a pair of sponges. Im an over filter nut.. currently 3 aquaclear 110's, fluval 405, and the sponge filters. I agree i hate the lid ppush up issue but i think im going to cut the sponge into sections to allow slightly more bypass or add heavier media for on top of the sponge in the aquaclears


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

wheeledgoat awesome to hear. i actually just ordered the fluval 406 off amazon last night and just read your post this morning. thanks haha


----------



## fearnofish (Mar 10, 2012)

wow so much more media and flow awesome fluval 406 thanks again everyone


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and make a spray bar from PVC to spread the flow and also to help with breaking the water surface .


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

Is there a quick and easy way to ensure that a DIY spray bar is allowing adequate flow, and not creating backpressure in the tubing, putting strain on the motor? Or is this not a concern?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

i personally just make sure that the holes in the bar equate to the size of the original output. basically the hose is approximately 5/8 or 3/4 if i remember correctly .. so i drill X amount of X size holes to equal that plus one or 2 for good measure. It's been a while since i did one and i am currently not using one on the fluval in my big tank because i already have the 3 aquaclear 110's taking care of breaking the water surface. another method would be to use a dremel tool to cut slots along the length of the tube <follow the tube length>


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

I ran a canister filter until recently and I soo glad I got rid of it. I find it a pain to clean since I need to drag it to the sink and dump the water out, wash down the sides, baskets of the brown slimy mulm that builds up. I was too lazy to do it once a week so I usually waited 3 weeks, which is too long for discus fish. When my beautiful 3 year old Alenquer died suddenly, I removed the canister and just ran with the Aquaclear 110. That same week, my discus laid eggs. Coincidence? I don't think so. 

I clean out the Aquaclear once a week, or every other week when I'm lazy again (rinse the foam in tap water until it runs clear, rinse the bio media in filtered water, drain the water from the filter, and sometimes give it a good interior wipe. I also use a pre-filter sponge that I rinse out every water change (which is every other day at 75%).


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Berylla said:


> I ran a canister filter until recently and I soo glad I got rid of it. I find it a pain to clean since I need to drag it to the sink and dump the water out, wash down the sides, baskets of the brown slimy mulm that builds up. I was too lazy to do it once a week so I usually waited 3 weeks, which is too long for discus fish. When my beautiful 3 year old Alenquer died suddenly, I removed the canister and just ran with the Aquaclear 110. That same week, my discus laid eggs. Coincidence? I don't think so.
> 
> I clean out the Aquaclear once a week, or every other week when I'm lazy again (rinse the foam in tap water until it runs clear, rinse the bio media in filtered water, drain the water from the filter, and sometimes give it a good interior wipe. I also use a pre-filter sponge that I rinse out every water change (which is every other day at 75%).


That brown slimy mulm needs to be taken out of the water and if your HOB isn't doing it then eventually you will run into water issues. If it built up for removal before it will again just saying, my canisters all get rinsed every two weeks and I have no build ups except in the african tank andI expect that with there overcrowding and huge bio-load.


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

dalfed said:


> That brown slimy mulm needs to be taken out of the water and if your HOB isn't doing it then eventually you will run into water issues. If it built up for removal before it will again just saying, my canisters all get rinsed every two weeks and I have no build ups except in the african tank andI expect that with there overcrowding and huge bio-load.


I agree with your statement except that I change 75% of my water every other day since I have discus. I only feed them lightly 3 times a day and whatever they don't eat, the little fish eat. My HOB is rinsed out EVERY week since it collects alot of this yucky brown stuff and its just so much easier to clean than HOB than a 50lb (with water) canister filter. I discussed this with another fishkeeper and he loves the Marineland Magnum Pro 350 filter because he just unplugs it and takes it to the sink. It's apparently quite light. I will consider this filter if the Aquaclear 110 is inadequate for my 40 gallon.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Perfect as long as your HOB is collecting this as well. A fellow fish nut I know hates canisters we jab at each other all the time, truthfully think that as long as there is adaquate filtration type really just personal preference.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Berylla said:


> I agree with your statement except that I change 75% of my water every other day since I have discus. I only feed them lightly 3 times a day and whatever they don't eat, the little fish eat. My HOB is rinsed out EVERY week since it collects alot of this yucky brown stuff and its just so much easier to clean than HOB than a 50lb (with water) canister filter. I discussed this with another fishkeeper and he loves the Marineland Magnum Pro 350 filter because he just unplugs it and takes it to the sink. It's apparently quite light. I will consider this filter if the Aquaclear 110 is inadequate for my 40 gallon.


Can I just ask something off topic on what your saying here ..
What type of a canister filter did you run and how large is it ?reason I ask is my canisters average volume and empty with no tray or media holds about 2 gallons of water , so let's for sake of argument just say 2.5 gallons of water ways 20.7 lbs and trays & media bioballs rings etc ways 4 lbs or less . A whole carton of ammonia chips or carbon ways 4 lbs are you using way to much media perhaps. The motor on the unit only ways 3-4 lbs.
So that being all it is thath 28 lbs now let's look at it realistically and take water volume away to compensate for trays and media , I think you get my question ... How does your canister way 25-30 lbs more than anyone else's. 
Also just seems to me regardless of the types of fish kept that if the filter gets that dirty that fast the tank must be vastly over stocked .
You referred twice that you were a lazy person and did not like performing a 20-30 min cleaning every 3 weeks but you do a 75% water change every other day to help keep your filtration.. seems like an awful lot of work considering its more work.
But what do I know.


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

tbub1221 said:


> Can I just ask something off topic on what your saying here ..
> What type of a canister filter did you run and how large is it ?reason I ask is my canisters average volume and empty with no tray or media holds about 2 gallons of water , so let's for sake of argument just say 2.5 gallons of water ways 20.7 lbs and trays & media bioballs rings etc ways 4 lbs or less . A whole carton of ammonia chips or carbon ways 4 lbs are you using way to much media perhaps. The motor on the unit only ways 3-4 lbs.
> So that being all it is thath 28 lbs now let's look at it realistically and take water volume away to compensate for trays and media , I think you get my question ... How does your canister way 25-30 lbs more than anyone else's.
> Also just seems to me regardless of the types of fish kept that if the filter gets that dirty that fast the tank must be vastly over stocked .
> ...


My canister filter is a JBJ EFU-35 Reactor Canister Filter with 3 basket trays. It takes about 3 gallons of water (3 gallons=30lbs), plus media makes it about 32 to 35 lbs. I take the top off before dragging it to the sink. I quoted that it's 50 lbs. I exaggerated the weight, but it FEELS LIKE 50 lbs. because you have to move it gingerly to the sink or else all the water sloshes out. It really needs some wheels.

Discus need daily or every other day changes of water, unless they are not growing anymore. My altum floras, although almost 2 years old, are still growing and they are bigger than a CD. The canister must be changed every week since the buildup is that bad. I would rather clean an HOB filter since it needs to be every week for my fish. Discus are dirty fish when they are young because they eat alot. I have a water change system so it's relatively easy to change water (thank goodness). I have a thread about my "water change system" here if anyone is interested. 

When I had the canister, I changed the water every other day, but it still wasn't clean enough since too much gunk is caught up in the filter. If any of you readers are Discus people with canisters, I would like to know your thoughts. I know many Discus people limit their filtration to sponge filters...

Here's a picture of my fish.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Berylla said:


> My canister filter is a JBJ EFU-35 Reactor Canister Filter with 3 basket trays. It takes about 3 gallons of water (3 gallons=30lbs), plus media makes it about 32 to 35 lbs. I take the top off before dragging it to the sink. I quoted that it's 50 lbs. I exaggerated the weight, but it FEELS LIKE 50 lbs. because you have to move it gingerly to the sink or else all the water sloshes out. It really needs some wheels.
> 
> Discus need daily or every other day changes of water, unless they are not growing anymore. My altum floras, although almost 2 years old, are still growing and they are bigger than a CD. The canister must be changed every week since the buildup is that bad. I would rather clean an HOB filter since it needs to be every week for my fish. Discus are dirty fish when they are young because they eat alot. I have a water change system so it's relatively easy to change water (thank goodness). I have a thread about my "water change system" here if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

My water change system is in my blog:

Many Hats of Me: Aquarium Water Change System

If you have any questions about my water change system, please post here in this forum.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm with you B. Even before I kept discus I just don't appreciate canister filters and do think they're alot more work if you change or clean filter regulary.My 7 discus in my 180 have wet/dry(large )sump filtration and a semi auto water change system,that allows me to change 32 gallons of conditioned,warmed water in 3 minutes!It takes me longer to fill prep barrell.I keep 64 gallons of prep water always.My 2 breeding discus have 2 sponges and a aquaclear powerhead with quick filter attachment on it in a 55g.When they're spawning I change 50% daily.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I'm with you B. Even before I kept discus I just don't appreciate canister filters and do think they're alot more work if you change or clean filter regulary.My 7 discus in my 180 have wet/dry(large )sump filtration and a semi auto water change system,that allows me to change 32 gallons of conditioned,warmed water in 3 minutes!It takes me longer to fill prep barrell.I keep 64 gallons of prep water always.My 2 breeding discus have 2 sponges and a aquaclear powerhead with quick filter attachment on it in a 55g.When they're spawning I change 50% daily.


I would agree they are more work because they filter better therefore more work.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

I started with a Penguin 200 on a 29 g FW. I screwed up the fishless cycle. Consequently, the nitrates off the chart enough to kill 6 fish. I looked at the Penguin cartridge, there wasn't much caught in the blue part of the filter, the Bio Wheel seemed to be doing its job.

I then found the AC filter where I could customize the filtering. After running the AC by itself, I put the Penguin back. The water improved including almost visibly disappearing.

I decided that maybe a canister would do some good. I installed a Fluval 206 after some full time researching the various brands. The Fluval seemed to fill my requirements and had a decent review on several forums and MFRs.

I'm totally pleased with it. 

As an aside, I feel that the canister is easier to clean even with carrying the weight of the canister to the bathroom sink to clean it. I've had NO leaks that I didn't cause by being all thumbs. BTW the priming pump worked as advertised. I hope this helps you.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

One distinction between HOB vs Cannister & Sump that hasn't been brought up:

The ability to accomodate a UV light / co2 reactor / inline heater. Can't do it with a HOB (without running a separate line w/ a powerhead - but once you're doing that, what's the point of sticking with a HOB?)

Since I went cannister, I've incorporated all 3 said items and I'm loving life. It's amazing how much space you give up in your tank accomodating and working around a heater. You don't even realize. Not to mention the eyesore.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

What type of cichlids (how many, and approximately how big) are in this 45? You also might be having water quality issues because your tank may be overstocked. Better filtration is a good idea, but you also might consider a bigger tank if you're severely overstocked...Cichlids generally are pretty high waste producers.

-Zeke


----------

